
Sauron (for emacs): keeping an eye on what's going on - llambda
http://emacs-fu.blogspot.com/2011/12/sauron-keeping-eye-on-whats-going-on.html?_utm=twitter_affiliate
======
JoelMcCracken
I have been meaning to play with this project since I saw it a few weeks ago.
It looks really useful.

